# What women really Want!



## allyouneedislove (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok, So since joining TAM , I have read many threads and posts, Some have had a positive effect , others negative.. But I am still finding most info/advice and guidance very good... 

I am in the process of do my own blog, just for me, doubt anyone would ever get to see it... I just need to write things down, express myself through writing everything down.... 

So A question I asked myself, Was " WHAT DO WOMEN WANT IN A MARRIAGE / RELATIONSHIP " ? 

So fellow members, this is aimed at women, but if male member whats to give there point of view then please go ahead.. 

I just wanted to see what you opinion are on what women want...


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I read the book so I know.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

What women want is not what they say they want. Most of the time.


----------



## SimplyCrushed (Nov 21, 2014)

Good luck finding an answer 

What do men want?!!! (no really!)


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

Depends on each individual. Also, what people want can change over time. Knew a polyamorous girl who had two men in her life, dumped her bf, and moved with the father of her child. Later on, she didn't want a serious relationship, so dumped the other guy. Now she has a gf she sees once a week. Most of her time and energy is concentrated on her children, work, and writing.


----------



## SlowlyGoingCrazy (Jun 2, 2011)

Women have individual needs, just like men. 
Men would do better if they stopped looking at "what do women want?" and focused on "what are my wife's emotional needs?"


----------



## MysticTeenager (Aug 13, 2013)

What women want is not a general thing. It depends on the woman. 

For example: I want someone to be caring, sensitive, thoughtful, someone who would make me feel protected, a manly man, someone willing to have lots of sex and lots of snuggles, lots of hugs, responsible, trustworthy and understanding. Also very tolerant bc i am a little sh!t sometimes lol.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

My wife wants a BMW x5 and an 8000 sq ft home and both of our kids headed to medical school.

I feel for her misery, having to survive in a mere 6000 sq ft home and driving just an x3. She feels nearly disgraced as one of her two kids is not headed to medical school.

Emotional needs are fulfilled daily via Netflix and Lifetime Movie Network.


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

john117, that would have been VERY FUNNY if I didn't think it was the truth! Leading your wife's life would be like winning the lottery for me!

On to what I really want- loyalty, respect, admiration, laughs. I have no material needs other than a roof over my head (900 SQ FT currently), cable TV (mostly for the NFL games), internet connection, 2 outfits, 2 meals a day, a ride to my doc once a month. I am currently using a laptop with WINDOWS XP and I want to throw the thing out the window, but I will buy my kids new laptops for xmas so I will make do.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Women, like men, are individuals and have their own set of needs.

There are a few things in marriage that I think are the basis:

Love, respect, putting the other person's needs ahead of our own, and communicating often such that both know what the other's needs are.

People change and so their needs change. Communicating is the only way for find out what your spouse's changing needs are.

There are two books that I think will help you in your quest:

"His Needs, Her Needs" and "Love Busters", both books are by Dr. Harley.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Scatty, hard as it may sound to believe my wife's life is a downgrade from what she grew up with in her home country a couple of dictators ago.... For example we don't have servants  or a state limo...

Krap, I should probably change my avatar to the dog from "Lady and the Tramp"...

Bottom line, our life experiences partially define our expectations. My expectation growing up in a village in the middle of nowhere in the not so wealthy part of Europe was indoor plumbing, working phones, non state media, and perhaps a car whose name I can actually pronounce. I got all those and I'm not complaining.

Our abilities also help define our expectations. I can be a decent looking husband but if wifey wants John SixpackAbs it ain't happening. I'm not Harrison Ford or Leonardo DiCaprio not can I become a gym rat to meet someone's expectations. I can cycle 30 miles but that's it.

Our own efforts also define our expectations. I expect a good reward from the boss for busting my tail every November and December. If I don't work as hard or of we don't do the January trade shows we prepare for, all we get is a pizza party. If January in Las Vegas goes well then I expect a lot more.

So, let's be realistic and use our abilities, life experiences, and effort to help shape our expectations.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Roasted Ice.


----------



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

allyouneedislove said:


> WHAT DO WOMEN WANT




That's a question men have been trying to figure out since God formed Eve from my great-great-great-grandfather's rib.

If you figure out the answer, let the rest of us know. :scratchhead:


----------



## Green Eyes (Nov 20, 2014)

It's obviously individual. One thing I'll say is honest communication. Not communication from a place of veiled aggression but sincere communication. If a couple has that then a lot of the other needs are much easier met.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

allyouneedislove said:


> Ok, So since joining TAM , I have read many threads and posts, Some have had a positive effect , others negative.. But I am still finding most info/advice and guidance very good...
> 
> I am in the process of do my own blog, just for me, doubt anyone would ever get to see it... I just need to write things down, express myself through writing everything down....
> 
> ...


To be seen as a person. Not a woman.


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

I am a woman. I need peace and a good night's sleep.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

If anyone ever discovers what women and men really want, I doubt there would be many posts on TAM ...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I've always known what I wanted in a man.. 

I wanted my Lover to be my Best friend ...

I wanted someone who I could run to with all of my cares, someone to laugh with, cry with ...someone to hold me at night, watch movies with me (something we both enjoy)....who wants to make love to me (and only me) ....

To experience all life has to offer ....to raise a family together...and support each other through whatever may come... and grow old together... because 2 is better than one..'


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

UH, I suppose I could go all out and say I want a fat bank account (fueled by a trust fund or somesuch,) a skinny body, health, happiness, successful children, and a man who worships the ground I walk on. 

BUT I am a realist. I am perfectly happy with my flawed self, flawed man, and flawed children. What's life without a little stress?


----------



## Me'N'My'Girl (Jan 10, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I've always known what I wanted in a man..
> 
> I wanted my Lover to be my Best friend ...
> 
> ...


Thanks SA.I couldn't have said it better.
But apparently men think this is too much to ask.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Employees. And things to complain about.


----------

